

Why Aren't Smartphones Making Us More Productive?  - davidroberts
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323982704578455163211575512.html

======
ZeroGravitas
"By that I mean they can't find how these mobile devices are improving worker
productivity, which computers have been doing quite ruthlessly for the last 70
years."

Actually, computers in general have failed to show up in these measures for a
long time:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Productivity_paradox>

